# Ulster Bank card reader



## ajapale (17 Oct 2007)

Has anyone got the new Ulster Bank Card Reader internet banking security device?


----------



## Eanair (17 Oct 2007)

Is this a Chip & Pin card reader? Interesting - didn't think they were in Ireland yet. Do you have a link to any info - can't see it on their site.


----------



## Bgirl (17 Oct 2007)

I got mine yesterday.  Similar to the Rabo device.


----------



## Sweet Pea (17 Oct 2007)

Hi,

I got my card reader the other day.  It's reassuring to know they've added this extra security feature. 

Here's the link:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Eanair (17 Oct 2007)

Very interesting - I knew these were coming in in the UK - presumably Ulsterbank are introducing these on the back of RBS's work. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alex (17 Oct 2007)

i find this a bit confusing. do you connect it to a pc?


----------



## Eanair (17 Oct 2007)

No, they're hand-held - about the size of a calculator.


----------



## Alex (23 Oct 2007)

i got mine today. simple to use really. fair play to ulster bank.


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Oct 2007)

I've had mine for a week but haven't had occasion to use it yet other than in the process to enable it.

Logging in still seems to be by a combination of characters from PIN and password.


----------



## boaber (17 Dec 2007)

*Re: Ulster Bank / First Active card reader*

Got a card from First Active today and they say they'll send the reader over the coming days.



What are people's experience using this?  Is it practical?

I do my online banking from various PCs.  Now I have to remember to bring the card and reader everywhere!

Are the levels of security already in place not sufficient i.e. Customer number, pin no & password?

I won't pass judgement until I get the reader, just wanted to know has it turned out to be a good tool?


----------



## GeneralZod (17 Dec 2007)

I got both First Active card and reader in the same postal delivery this morning with the PIN to follow later.

It is the identical system to Ulster Bank's. You don't need the card and reader to check balances. You need the reader to set-up standing orders, direct debits, add payees or make once off payments. Here's a [broken link removed].


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Dec 2007)

Is a reader unique to the user or can any card be used with any card reader?


----------



## ajapale (17 Dec 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Is a reader unique to the user or can any card be used with any card reader?



Snap, I was just about to ask this question!

My partner and I both have the card reader there is nothing to distinguish between them so I assume they are interchangeable. The FAQ is silent on the matter.


----------



## Alex (17 Dec 2007)

i got the card today too. i hope i get the reader by the end of the week. i now have two readers. one for fa and one for ub.


----------



## PetPal (17 Dec 2007)

I got the UB reader recently and have one already for Rabo (and another for FA).  Quite honestly I find it all a little bit annoying.  Too many gadgets.  Banking used to be sooo easy!


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

PetPal said:


> I got the UB reader recently and have one already for Rabo (and another for FA).  Quite honestly I find it all a little bit annoying.  Too many gadgets.  Banking used to be sooo easy!


Security and convenience are conflicting goals unfortunately. I'd put up with a reduction in the latter for an increase in the former myself.


----------



## GeneralZod (17 Dec 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Is a reader unique to the user or can any card be used with any card reader?



I did some on-line research and the answer appears to be that you can use any reader with your card. I tried putting my UB card in my FA reader and it accepted the PIN. I didn't make a full on-line transaction as I didn't have one to make.

The reader is a XIRING [broken link removed]. 



> Xi-Sign 4000 uses the EMV card for all security functions and cryptographic calculations. No key or secret is stored in the Xi-Sign, _which is therefore not personalized with user data_ and so is very easy to manage: no secure transport, replacement when lost.


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Dec 2007)

I see.  Thanks GeneralZod.


----------



## Alex (18 Dec 2007)

i got the fa online banking card yesterday but am still waiting on the card reader. does the online banking card pin number come with this card reader or does it come separately?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

Got the _FA _card yesterday and the reader today. There's no mention of any new _PIN_. It just says login using your existing details to enable the card reader access to your account. Note that the card is not and _ATM_/debit/cheque guarantee card (at least mine isn't).

Update: oops - just tried it and the reader does ask for a _PIN _so I'm stuck!


----------



## GeneralZod (18 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Update: oops - just tried it and the reader does ask for a _PIN _so I'm stuck!



The letter I got with the special FA card that is only for use with the reader (labeled "Online Banking Card") said a PIN was to follow within the next three working days.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

Ah - thanks. I don't think I bothered reading the letter!


----------



## Bronte (19 Dec 2007)

I got this new reader thing too.  You don't need it to log on and check balances etc but you do need it if you make a payment.  I was reading the instructions on the website and I couldn't figure out what card I was supposed to insert in it (I thought it would be a new card they would be sending me) so I telephoned them and it's just your normal ATM (withdrawal ) card and you use the same pin.  It worked for me.  But unfortunately you still have to ring them up to add a 'payee' for the first time which is very backward.  More security is a good thing though.


----------



## Alex (23 Dec 2007)

has anyone received their separate pin yet for the fa card reader? i haven't received mine? cheers.


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Dec 2007)

No haven't got mine yet either. Delays in Christmas post? I actually had a postal delivery today. I love getting post on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## IrlJidel (23 Dec 2007)

I received the card and reader early last week but still no sign of pin even though letter stated pin would arrive within 3 working days

I think the letter said it was going to switch to the card-reader login method with-in 21 days. They better hurry up sending the pins!


----------



## Alex (23 Dec 2007)

it's nice to know that other people are in the same boat. i guess the delay is because of the holiday period. i hope they send them out soon mind.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Dec 2007)

*Re: First Active card reader*

My First Active PIN arrived today and the on-line activation of authorisation/authentication by the card/reader/PIN combination appeared to work properly.


----------



## DublinTexas (24 Dec 2007)

x-mas postal delay because I got my PIN today too (came from the UK) while reader came last week and the card the week before.


----------



## PetPal (24 Dec 2007)

Finally got my PIN (for Ulster Bank) today, having got the reader and three different letters more than a week ago!  First thing I noticed about the letter that came with the PIN was that I could change my PIN, which I immediately set out to do.  Followed instructions exactly ... couldn't change PIN!  It's a small thing, I know, but still annoying.  Anyway, as previous posters have said, you don't need to use the reader/card to just access and view your accounts online, and that's pretty much all I need to do.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Dec 2007)

*Re: First Active card reader*

One further note. I now have two PINs with this account. 

The first to use during the login process

The second for use with the FA On-line Banking card and reader.

Notwithstanding the difficulties encountered by PetPal I'd like to only have the one PIN to remember.


----------



## Alex (24 Dec 2007)

yes! i'm just after receiving my pin.


----------



## Bgirl (9 Jan 2008)

I used the reader for the first time this morning to add a bill to my account.  Painless.  Very simple to use - much better than Rabo - less of a rigmarole.


----------

